# Crate VFX5112 Any Good?



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a bass guy that likes to think he can play guitar. Any way, been looking for an all tube guitar amp for a while now. I've tried the Blues Jr and it just wasn't my thing.

I'd just be using it for basement jams and fun stuff, with my ancient les paul delux playing classic rock and some punky stuff.

Local store has the crate VFX5112 on for $600. Is that a good price? Is that a decent amp? Or should I keep looking for a ?????

Thanks,
Foo


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

for $600, I'd snag a mesa F-30 or peavey classic 50 or traynor YCV50, personally


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I'd keep looking.

Axe had a selloff last year and was selling them (Crate V50 with 12 speaker) for 250$ canadian, free shipping, and I bought one. The build quality was OK, but not even close to a Peavey or Fender. The tubes and speaker were really cheap, and it had a lot of rattles and buzzes in the cabinet. OK for 250$ but not worth 600 by a long shot.

I agree with Budda's suggestions. You can get a lot of used amp for $600. Used Peavey classic 30's are usually priced at around 450-500.

Or you can usually find an old JTM 30 or 60 marshall for under 600:

http://www.spacemanmusic.com/Amps/Tube+Amps/Marshall+JTM60+Combo+1996

They usually need tubes and minor mods (fan, biasing and getting the diode out of the circuit) but they're good amps.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

The US built Crate ( St Louis Music) V series amps are great under rated workhorses. In 2005 they moved production to Vietnam and China.......a very inferior product and a totally different and cheaply made amp. $600 is still a bit high for one of the US VFX5112 models. I used to have 2 of them. The ones with the factory upgrade Tone Tubby speakers have some amazing tones. That model is actually VFX5112TT. They also came in a 2x12 unit. You can tell one of the SLM American made pre 2005 models easily....it does not say Crate anywhere on the amp. The offshore units have the Crate logo on the lower front. Take a look at the amp and see which model it is. Some folks actually seek out those discontinued US models. Personally I'd stay away from the offshore stuff Crate put out.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Its not the same amp as you mentioned, but I did try out the smaller amp in the same line - the V5? Man, I could not get any decent tone outta that thing - sounded exactly like a cheap solid state amp.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

This one has the teletubby speaker and does not say "Crate" anywhere on the amp. It says designed and made in the USA St Louis Music.

It sounds ok, I found it very bright with not much bottom end grunt and would much prefer a real spring reverb rather that the digital stuff.

Anyone tried the Hughes & Kettner 25th Anniversary tube combo?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

FooHead said:


> This one has the *teletubby *speaker


Which one ?


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

Ha! The red one!

DOH!!

I mean it has the Tone tubby speaker!

hehe...bass guy's, what do we know!
hwopv


----------

